# Holden Front Bumper?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You sir have good taste!

I already took step one on making it lol


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been wondering about that, I like the look of the Holden grill


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

I work for GMH (Holden) i can get you a price for the bumper and a part number. But you would have to organize buying one and getting it shipped over there. In Australia we have two different front bumpers. The basic bumper on the CD and CDX models and then the Sports bumper on the SRi and SRi-V.


Basic Bumper:










SRi Bumper:


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Any estimate for the SRi-V bumper? (I'm in South-East Asia, not the USA, but I'm open to this as well...)


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

I can get a price for you on Monday, my guess is that it will NOT just go straight on and it will/might take some modification. Also we dont have the orange parker lights on the bumper like in the US.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait, I just noticed the corporate head quarters for KAI is 3 miles from my house! Looks like I'll be paying them a visit on Monday to see how legit they are.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Main things that will need to be changed together with the front bumper --

* front upper grill (obviously); but there are many aftermarket grills, so may not need the original Holden one
* front lower grill (the one below the license plate holder)

All the other parts that connect to the bumper, such as fender lining, headlamps, foglamps, undercarriage linings, and mounts should all be the same.

Yes, the side turn indicators will be an issue for the US folks. You US folks will need to figure out another place to put side turn indicators, such as the side mirrors. This won't be an issue for South-East Asia which shares the side turn indicator positions in the fender with the Holden models.

chrissn89 -- can you also get the quotation for the front lower grill as well?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think ours are turn signals, I'll have to confirm tomorrow.

*Confirmed. Not signals so I'll be running those to the led fogs.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Perlionex; yup i sure can. Im back at work tomorrow so ill post the prices in the morning.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Prices and Part #:::

$526.35 - Front Bumper - 95474495
$1.38 - Bumper Tow Point Cover - 95971871
$63.39 - Extension Under - 95983783
$155.38 - Lower Rad Grille - 95963134

Total: $746.50

My dealership, will only ship parts within Australia.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Dang. At that price, it'll be cheaper to just customise something locally or fit a bodykit. Shipping will be a killer too.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah in Australia everything is very expensive compared to US.

Also forgot to post this pic this morning


----------



## acrzycruzedrvr (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Chris.. so I have an American LTZ, and LOVE the SRi bumper, im not worried about the marker lamps on the front bumper, however Am I reading this correctly and its's $746 american PLUS shipping to the US for that bumper, and will it already be painted (carbon flash is my color)... i have already purchased a grill for my car, however the grill difference between the Holdens, and the Americans are about an inch wider, so the grill I bought leaves a gap, and while others don't mind it.. it annoys me.. I'm looking for just the front bumper, so I can dissolve that, but if it's going to be $700+..then i might just go with another solution :/


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

acrzycruzedrvr said:


> Hey Chris.. so I have an American LTZ, and LOVE the SRi bumper, im not worried about the marker lamps on the front bumper, however Am I reading this correctly and its's $746 american PLUS shipping to the US for that bumper, and will it already be painted (carbon flash is my color)... i have already purchased a grill for my car, however the grill difference between the Holdens, and the Americans are about an inch wider, so the grill I bought leaves a gap, and while others don't mind it.. it annoys me.. I'm looking for just the front bumper, so I can dissolve that, but if it's going to be $700+..then i might just go with another solution :/


You must not have read his dealer doesn't ship outside of Australia!!!


----------



## docdoomcruze (Feb 15, 2012)

Buick Verano bumber might be another way to go..


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

acrzycruzedrvr said:


> Hey Chris.. so I have an American LTZ, and LOVE the SRi bumper, im not worried about the marker lamps on the front bumper, however Am I reading this correctly and its's $746 american PLUS shipping to the US for that bumper, and will it already be painted (carbon flash is my color)... i have already purchased a grill for my car, however the grill difference between the Holdens, and the Americans are about an inch wider, so the grill I bought leaves a gap, and while others don't mind it.. it annoys me.. I'm looking for just the front bumper, so I can dissolve that, but if it's going to be $700+..then i might just go with another solution :/


The price of the parts is $746 Australian dollars, yes plus shipping fees and no the bumper will be in primer and will still need to be painted. Cars a expensive in Australia, our Cruze SRi-V which is the top of the range model is $33,000 AUD


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Mick said:


> Wait, I just noticed the corporate head quarters for KAI is 3 miles from my house! Looks like I'll be paying them a visit on Monday to see how legit they are.


Let me know what you find out. I've always been skeptical of them...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Went to their local office to find an empty building. Pictures online matched the building though so there was a showroom there at some point. (owner I believe is from tempe) 
Called customer service and she said they don't have a showroom anymore, just deal online. I was offered free shipping tough since i'm in AZ.
Keep in mind that the valance is just a bumper skirt.

Although she spoke perfect English, communication has been less than perfect. I'll try to dig up the emails.


----------



## gossip.girl (Jun 5, 2013)

hello Chris.

I viewed a comment from you on cruzetalk stating that you work for holden and are able to get parts. I reversed my holden cruze cdx 2012 hatch into a brick wall (typical woman lol) how much would a black bumper bar be??

erin


----------



## dannyboi89 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a black holden cruze front bumper that has been customised to replicate the chevy cruze front bumper.

I am selling this bumper on ebay tonight if anyone is interested - i will post the ebay link tonight.

Color code is GAR although it could be easily resprayed.


BEWARE of ordering a chevy bumper from the states and shipping it back, there are alot of hidden costs involved and the price adds up fairly quickly. I have a friend in the states who did it for me and there has been a number of unforeseen parts required ie new wiring harness etc.

I live in Ingleburn NSW 2565 or it can be shipped - price would be by quote based on your location.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you happen to have the part number and perice for the fog lights for the Sri?


----------



## Tezza81 (11 mo ago)

chrissn89 said:


> I work for GMH (Holden) i can get you a price for the bumper and a part number. But you would have to organize buying one and getting it shipped over there. In Australia we have two different front bumpers. The basic bumper on the CD and CDX models and then the Sports bumper on the SRi and SRi-V.
> 
> 
> Basic Bumper:
> ...


I have a 2010 cdx Holden Cruze can I put a drive front bumper on it and are the grills the same


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tezza81 said:


> I have a 2010 cdx Holden Cruze can I put a drive front bumper on it and are the grills the same


Sort-of. The JG and JH are subtly different, but people have put JH fronts on a JG.

Ask in the "Holden Cruze" FB group, ISTR seeing a picture there recently.


----------

